# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  WEpod, EZ10 EasyMile, driverless electric vehicles, EasyMile, Toulouse, France

## Airicist

Developers:

Ligier

EasyMile

Robosoft

EasyMile EZ10 on Wikipedia

EZ10 is the predecessor to the WEPod.

----------


## Airicist

EZ10 Autonomous Public Transport Vehicle on Demonstration

Published on Dec 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 14, 2015




> EasyMile : Demonstration of the EZ10 driverless vehicle at the Ecole Polytechnique Federale de Lausanne, one of the two Swiss Federal Institutes of Technology, located in Lausanne. EasyMile is a joint venture of Robosoft and Ligier

----------


## Airicist

Exciting Journey to the Fair

Published on Jul 24, 2015




> How does it feel to travel in a bus that has no driver? Take a look at what Marjo and other Housing Fair visitors thought about it.

----------


## Airicist

EasyMile driverless shuttle at EPFL University in Lausanne, Switzerland
August 25, 2015




> Six EZ10 driverless shuttles were operating until June 2015 as part of the European Project CityMobil2 at the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Lausanne (EPFL).
> EPFL University extends over 55 hectares and hosts 13.000 students, administrative staff and technical workers.
> The transportation challenge was to cover the distance from the EPFL metro station to the main buildings of the campus.
> Six EZ10 shuttles covering a 2.3 km track were in operation on this route from 7:45 am to 7:45 pm during a 6 months time period in 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Article "First driverless pods to travel public roads arrive in the Netherlands"
The WEpod will be the first self-driving electric shuttle to run in regular traffic, and take bookings via a dedicated app

by Madhumita Murgia
September 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Launch of EZ10 driverless shuttles at Bishop Ranch, California

Published on Apr 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Driveless buses heading to Taipei

Published on Aug 6, 2017




> EZ10 is a 12 person, level 4 autonomous bus who just completed 5 days of tests in Taipei. EZ10 drove 463m of Xinyi Rd, can go up to 40km per hour and has a price tag of 15M NT or 1/2M USD. Currently there are no autonmous drive laws in Taiwan, the tests are to gauge public opinion on driverless buses and place pressure law makers. Taipei is looking to become a global leader in smart-city infrastructure, EZ10 could be the last mile solution full size 25 person autonomous buses are currently being considered. Would you want to live on a driverless bus route? Let people know what you think and share.

----------


## Airicist

EasyMile's EZ10 driverless shuttle for airport

Published on Oct 24, 2017




> Introducing the first smart mobility solution for people transportation at airports – the EZ10 driverless shuttle

----------


## Airicist

EasyMile EZ10 Shared Autonomous Shuttle, the most deployed driverless shuttle in the world

Published on Dec 17, 2018




> EasyMile's EZ10 shared autonomous shuttle bridges the gap between hubs, enabling smart mobility in urban, rural or private areas.  
> 
> It is the most deployed driverless shuttle in the world.

----------


## Airicist

You next car will be self-driving – Are you ready?

Published on Apr 26, 2019




> The million-dollar question: When will we have driverless vehicles on the open road? Cisco says autonomous vehicles are – literally – right around the corner.

----------


## Airicist

Via pilots driverless bus service

Published on Jul 17, 2019




> This video is about Via’s new driverless bus service pilot, taking place in Australia.


busbot.com.au

----------


## Airicist

NUSmart Shuttle (EasyMile EZ10) Begins Passenger Service Trial at NUS

Published on Jul 29, 2019




> The NUSmart Shuttle, an EasyMile EZ10 autonomous shuttle, has begun passenger service at the National University of Singapore’s (NUS) Kent Ridge campus. This trial is part of a year-long study aimed at gauging the commercial viability of providing safe autonomous shuttle bus services.

----------


## Airicist

Electric autonomous shuttle “Relay“ is coming to Mosaic District

Jul 23, 2020

"Northern Virginia’s 1st self-driving shuttle starts testing on Fairfax Co. streets"

by Neal Augenstein
July 28, 2020

----------

